

Facebook's New Privacy Changes: The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly - tokenadult
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/12/facebooks-new-privacy-changes-good-bad-and-ugly

======
mr_eel
Ugh. This is incredibly annoying. It’s a dramatic change and one that is not
at all obvious to users. The fact that third-parties have access to
_everything_ about you and you have no way of restricting that is the worst.

Facebook’s attempt to characterise all the changes as improvements to user
privacy is disingenuous.

Facebook is great tech and at times useful services run by a complete dickhead
of a company. Facebook’s annoyances are outweighing it’s utility.

~~~
tokenadult
_Facebook’s annoyances are outweighing it’s utility._

Do you think this leaves room in the social networking market for another
company to do better and to grow at the expense of Facebook? MySpace once
looked unstoppable, but now seems to be in decline. Could the same happen to
Facebook?

